# Getting SOOO DISGUSTED



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok as I write this I am VERRRRY frustrated and disgusted so bear with me if I seem a little hostile but I have just about had it with Kylee eating her poop. I mean enough is enough. It is so disgusting I just cant take it anymore. I probably sound like a bad mom but I am at my wits end. I mean, I keep an eye on her alll time but the second I go to the bathroom or step out of the room she poops and then within the 2 minutes that I'm gone she's eaten it. I cant take it it is SO NASTY. I always know she's eaten her poop because she licks her lips like there's something gooey in her mouth (graphic and gross I know but sorry). I am so angry with her right now. I am laying up on my bed and she is sitting on the floor barking and I cant bear to let her up here to sleep with me because she REEKS of poop because she just ate it. I brush her teeth with my fingers so its not like I can even brush her teeth after she eats it bc I am not getting poop from in her mouth all over my fingers. I just dont know what to do...from all that I've read on here, anything that you guys try to get them to stop doesnt work so I dont want to gie her something that isnt going to help her problem. I know this is like a rhetorical post because you guys probably cant say anything you havent already said but I am just really really angry and I needed to vent and count to 20 before I talk to Kylee again. Its just SO gross...I feed her well and she is healthy and I dont know why she needs to do it. I always tell her Yuck and No when I see her sniffing it but she isnt getting it and I am hating her when she does it. How do you guys keep from losing your temper with them. I mean I would never hurt her but I cant help but ignore her for a few minutes after she does it just because I am so disgusted with her. Anyway sorry for the long post I just needed to vent. ~Lori


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I know how you feel! It's so gross. On the bright side, Rex does seem to be growing out of it. Once in awhile he will go after it still. He tends to go after it more if he has had a lot of treats...I guess he likes the smell? We just go and brush his teeth with a childs small toothbrush and his stinky poultry toothpaste and wash his face. He's a licker and we have kids so got to keep him clean. Just remember they are babies and think like babies...mine does anyway!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is Kylee trainned inside out outside? I never had this problem.. which I'm very lucky.. but the dog we had before Kodie ate his poo for the first 4 yrs i think. He was trainned outside. We walked him on a leash and after he pooed... we took him away from the poo... so he never had the chance to eat it. GROSS.







My dad also used hot sauce a few times. He would put it on the poo after he went and let him go smell the poo... cause obviously he wanted to go eat it... and he would get a WHIP of the hot sauce and go away from it.. haha.. If Kylee is trainned inside and doing this... the only thing I can think of is to just stay on top of her and get rid of the poo ASAP after she goes. I'm sorry to hear that she is STILL doing this!! IT IS GROSS!









btw... I'm gonna have the pics up if not today tomorrow after work!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nikki eats her poop occasionally. Right now I'm trying the al-something meat tenderizer. It seems to be working. I don't think she has ate any since I started it.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 20 2005, 08:17 AM
> *Is Kylee trainned inside out outside?  I never had this problem.. which I'm very lucky.. but the dog we had before Kodie ate his poo for the first 4 yrs i think.  He was trainned outside.  We walked him on a leash and after he pooed... we took him away from the poo... so he never had the chance to eat it.  GROSS.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Kylee is inside trained....although I wish we had a nicer yard or I would switch it to outiside but we live in the country and right now there are all these little porky things that get stuck all in her hair so I nixed that idea right away. Yeah its gross and she did it again this morning. I was washing dishes and I turned around and she was eating it. The water was running so I didnt hear her go on her pad







. 

I am going to try the meat tenderizer thing. I know its in a previous post so I will just look it up on how to use it. I hope it works...even just a little. I can handle her doing it every once in a while but this doing it every single time she poops is out of control. Its like her poop is her main food source









Oh well thanks for ur replies and listening to me vent. I'll keep u guys posted if the tenderizer works or not


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 20 2005, 09:17 AM
> *Is Kylee trainned inside out outside?  I never had this problem.. which I'm very lucky.. but the dog we had before Kodie ate his poo for the first 4 yrs i think.  He was trainned outside.  We walked him on a leash and after he pooed... we took him away from the poo... so he never had the chance to eat it.  GROSS.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same thing. Also i think purpeka, and chilli peppers sesoning i use that in the back yard in areas i don't want the puppies to go in. And it seems ot worked until it rains anyway. Only you will have to catch her when she goes so you and sprinkel it on. I know they have someting in the stores as well that you put in there food. Not sure if it works but at least it is a try.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I am so with you in your frustration. I thought Phoebe was growing out of it, but she is just like you describe. I feel all of those things, furious and frustrated. That is the only time I raise my voice to her if I catch her. And she has to know I dont want her to do it???

About a week ago I thought I was at my breaking point. Just like you are. I stomped off into the kitchen, grabbed the hot sauce, as I was opening it my bf was taking a drink of water, as I in the most disgusted voice said, "I cant believe I'm doing this, putting hot sauce on poop". BF spit water all over the place laughing at me. I was mad







It kept her from that poop, but she has since done it again and I dont have the stomach for much more of this.

If we cant figure this out, know there are others like you out there sharing your frustration. I think we need a support group! good luck!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My little Samantha LOVED dining on her poop. She use to sneek off, so she could enjoy her meal - LOL

I must say, it really didn't disgust me. She pooped twice a day, so I would try to catch it before she had a chance to eat it.

I didn't want her to sneek off and poop, so I started praising after she pooped. I would say "good girl" and we would dance around her poop, then flush it. Before long, she would make sure I was there when she pooped. She wanted the praise more than the poop


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella eats her poop too and I feel your pain...it's disgusting. I've been meaning to try the meat tenderizer so I will let you know how that works but so far, nothing I've bought has worked.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I know what you feel like....


----------

